# Lucky so far....



## MA-Caver (Sep 26, 2005)

Little Billy and Jenny are only 10 years old, but they just know that they are in love. One day they decide that they want to get married, so Billy goes to Jenny's father to ask him for her hand. Billy bravely walks up to him and says "Mr. Smith, me and Jenny are in love and I want to ask you for her hand in marriage."

Thinking that this was just the cutest thing that he had ever heard, Mr. Smith replies, "Well Billy, you are only 10. Where will you two live?"

Without even taking a moment to think about it, Billy replies "In Jenny's room. It's bigger than mine and we can both fit there nicely."

Still thinking this is just adorable, Mr. Smith says with a huge grin, "Okay then how will you live? You're not old enough to get a job. You'll need to support Jenny."

Again, Billy instantly replies, "Our allowance. Jenny makes 5 bucks a week and I make 10 bucks a week. That's about 60 bucks a month and that should do us just fine."

By this time Mr. Smith is a little shocked that Billy has put so much thought into this. He thinks for a moment trying to come up with something that Billy won't have an answer to. After a second, Mr. Smith still thinking it's all cute, says, "Well Billy, it seems like you have got everything all figured out. I just have one more question for you. What will you do if the two of you should have little ones of your own?"

Billy just shrugs his shoulders and says "Well, we've been lucky so far..."

:erg:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 27, 2005)

Lmao :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh dear....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2005)

*gives evil eye to 6-yr-old son with dimples*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 27, 2005)

that was sweet!


egg


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 11, 2006)

:asian: Have a 10 year old step daughter. *Also gives her a 1000 yard stare*... LMAO...


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 11, 2006)

Groan.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh geez!  I don't have any kids, but I have neices around that age...  Help us all if one of them comes around with THAT idea now!


----------



## Sam (Jul 12, 2006)

oh, wow.


----------



## hemi (Jul 12, 2006)

LMAO


----------

